# Spagna, la tratta dei prostituti schiavi del viagra



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

*Spagna, la tratta dei prostituti schiavi del viagra*

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/spagna-la-tratta-dei-prostituti-schiavi-del-viagra/52404?video

Sgominata per la prima volta in Spagna una rete di sfruttamento di prostituzione maschile: 14 i responsabili arrestati dalla Policìa Nacional nelle città di Palma de Mallorca, Madrid, Barcellona, Alicante e Leòn

     I ragazzi, una settantina di giovani brasiliani quasi tutti provenienti dalla regione di Maranhao, venivano reclutati in patria e poi inviati in Spagna con biglietti aerei comprati con carte di credito false dall'organizzazione criminale che gestiva il giro di prostituzione
Una volta in Spagna i ragazzi, quasi tutti ventenni, venivano distribuiti nelle varie case di appuntamento sul territorio nazionale. A loro il capo della rete distribuiva dosi di cocaina, popper e viagra per impiegarli 24 ore su 24. Gli appuntamenti venivano organizzati tramite annunci sui quotidiani e pagine web 
_A cura di Benedetta Perilli (video della polizia spagnola)_



*Che squallore  !*


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma che squallore!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2010)

comunque c'è tutto un traffico emergente di ragazzi "normali" che s'improvvisano gigolò , sempre per la questione dei soldi facili e veloci.
nella testa il mito di gere
si accorgono ben presto che i loro clienti, al 90% saranno uomini.
e se ne fanno una ragione.
anche qui mi prende lo stesso sconforto che manifestavo per le ragazze in cam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYk7EiKzHN0


----------



## Giuma (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Spagna, la tratta dei prostituti schiavi del viagra*
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/spagna-la-tratta-dei-prostituti-schiavi-del-viagra/52404?video
> 
> ...


trattati come una macchina per far sesso ! 
anche le clienti però ... senza cuore :serpe:


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Siamo arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno, e' la fine.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

mah che miseria...poveracci davvero. :unhappy:


----------

